# Flaming Evil



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

New from the paint table..
My new "Evil Hauler".
Combination of an AFX Sedan, Tyco semi, Hotwheels transporter, Grille shell from a Hot wheels rat truck, and lots of scratch built stuff..:devil:
You know the old saying.. 
"Nothing is safe around a dremel and exacto"..:freak:


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

WOW GB that's one way cool assembly of parts :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## XracerHO (Feb 6, 2008)

gear buster, That is one WILD hauler! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Nice job of putting all those bodies & parts together with the Flames. ..RL


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Wicked in an evil kinda way!!! Love it!! :thumbsup::thumbsup: Sweeeeeeet!!!


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, what a cool truck!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice comeback build Steve!

Always dig yer theme/concept builds. :woohoo:


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

yeah baby!!! thats one bad a$$ truck!!!!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

gear buster said:


> New from the paint table..
> My new "Evil Hauler".
> Combination of an AFX Sedan, Tyco semi, Hotwheels transporter, Grille shell from a Hot wheels rat truck, and lots of scratch built stuff..:devil:
> You know the old saying..
> "Nothing is safe around a dremel and exacto"..:freak:


Holy poop on a stick thats whicked looking....nice work buddy and great kitbashing....


Dave


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

That's a great truck. O'HARE would be proud, and possibly order two or three.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

That truck is scarey GB!!! Lots of engineering there!!! RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

The skull in the front is done up great!!!!!!!!! This whole truck is just an incredible build...LOVE IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Bb


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone. Glad you like it..
The devil made me do it..:devil:
No really I was watching devils rejects as I was painting it..LOL
It is going to a new owner very...very...soon....:thumbsup:


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Incredible, I'm jealous.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

What a KILLER rampy, Steve!:thumbsup:
Great to see you at it again!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bumpercar88 (Feb 6, 2005)

That is incredible! Can't believe the smooth transition between parts. It's giving me some flash backs to that really bad movie about the possessed trucks.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

bumpercar88 said:


> That is incredible! Can't believe the smooth transition between parts. It's giving me some flash backs to that really bad movie about the possessed trucks.


Bumper, been trying to think of the name of that pile (movie)... with Emilio Estevez.


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

Maximum Overdrive....:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

D'Oh! Thats what i was thinking. I can hear AC/DC singing 'who made who' in the background.

Seriously, this is wicked! Im lovin this build. That skull looks like it came from one of those Hot Wheels road warriors plastic cars from the mid '90s. I had a few of those back in the day and they became dremel-fodder for my own series of roadwarriors.


----------

